# Kontakt velocity handling? help please!



## Ndee (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi, i'd like to know how I can sort of compress incoming note velocity for Kontakt in Studio One 5. 

On one track, I have a synth plugin and a MIDI melody that includes extreme velocity changes, and I'd like my Kontakt instrument on another track to listen to the aforementioned track, but with compressed velocity. 

In Ableton Live, this was very easy: all velocity values over x can chosen to be either discarded or transposed to the desired velocity area.

ie. track 1 sends out some notes with velocity values anywhere between 1-127, and track 2 should receive that data but compress it to a range of, say, 20 to 40. 

I tried searching, but couldn't find the answer. Newbie appreciates all help! thank you in advance.


----------

